# Finally moving to Oakville



## Jo K (May 4, 2009)

After all the planning and preparation we emigrate in 3 weeks. 

We have researched the area we are going to be living in but wondered if anyone knew any expat groups in Oakville or particularly good mum & toddler groups. I have 2 young boys so need to get out and about to try and meet new people - we don't know a soul out there!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jo K said:


> After all the planning and preparation we emigrate in 3 weeks.
> 
> We have researched the area we are going to be living in but wondered if anyone knew any expat groups in Oakville or particularly good mum & toddler groups. I have 2 young boys so need to get out and about to try and meet new people - we don't know a soul out there!


I am always fascinated when I see what's available on Google. Jo, here's a website for you. It may not be any good but it's a start. For more try Googling "toddler groups in Oakville Canada". Good luck.

Find a Meetup Group Near You! - Playgroup Meetups - Oakville


----------



## ELISA64 (Mar 4, 2009)

Jo K said:


> After all the planning and preparation we emigrate in 3 weeks.
> 
> We have researched the area we are going to be living in but wondered if anyone knew any expat groups in Oakville or particularly good mum & toddler groups. I have 2 young boys so need to get out and about to try and meet new people - we don't know a soul out there!




I don't live to far from Oakville. You will be very happy there, it is a beautiful town. You are not far from the lake,,down on Lakeshore Rd there are cute store.
I guess you should try going to the local community centre or the library...they offer all kind of things to do. Let me know if you have any other questions!

Good luck!


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

Jo K said:


> After all the planning and preparation we emigrate in 3 weeks.
> 
> We have researched the area we are going to be living in but wondered if anyone knew any expat groups in Oakville or particularly good mum & toddler groups. I have 2 young boys so need to get out and about to try and meet new people - we don't know a soul out there!



Good luck with the move!

The Oakville Parent Child Centre was a lifesaver for me, great mom and toddler support and resources.

Also, Oak Park Moms.


----------

